# General > AquaTalk >  Nice LFS in the north

## taz_boy

hi fellow hobbyist,

went to this shop called GoNature at yishun blk 932 yesterday...quite a good place for u guys that stays in the north to grab some less commonly seen fishes...
i've frequented areas in the north like Y618 and Y934, however, their fishes are those super common type...
went to "Y932" shall i call it that way, the uncle is pretty friendly.
grabbed a couple of rasborars, think there are more species down there...wait i got more $$ will go there to top up my current fauna...

also more varieties of shripms available and more variety of tetras down there....
so for hobbyist that stays in the yishun area, and find it leh chey to travel down to lfs like ecoculture etc...this may be a good place to grab some less common fishes....

cheers.....(btw...the uncle did not pay me to advertise...  :Grin:  )

----------


## Kingfisher

I frequent the shop often. He usually got strange livestocks to sell.

----------


## Digimon

Hi,

Is this shop located near the Yishun Bus Interchange? Saw there's 1 Blk 932 near the interchange on the street directory. Afraid there are more than 1 Blk 932 in the Yishun area.

Anyone knows the opening hours for this shop?

Thanks a million.

----------


## taz_boy

yep...it's near yishun interchange....
near a furniture shop..opening hours i not so sure...sunday should be open

----------


## Digimon

Hi Taz Boy,

Thanks for the info.

Actually planning to drop by tomorrow morning after work around 10am (I working nite shift this week). But dun think they will be opened so early.

So far I only noticed Ah Ben's shop (used to be at Tiong Bahru Market) that opened around 9am. The rest are usually 11am or 12pm.

Why can't they open earlier? Hmmm... :Sad: 

Well, maybe will drop by on my off days in the afternoon.

----------


## taz_boy

haha....np..that region is quite a good place to shop for fishes and equipments in North area....
if u wan equipments and other accessories......u can shop at Y934, if u wan more varities of fishes, can try 932...lol

----------

